# Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis



## Sandra1976 (14. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,
habe ein aktuelles Problem. Wir haben 2 Sterlets die abends gefüttert werden. Ich füttere die Kois und Goldfische vorher nochmal ab, damit die das Futter der __ Störe nicht mehr interessant finden. Hat auch soweit gut geklappt. Bisher habe ich die Sterlets immer im Tiefwasserbereicht gefüttert. Seit ein paar Wochen füttere ich sie im Flachwasserbereich.
Seit dieser Zeit gehen bei mir immer wieder Goldfische ein. Keine Verletzungen, kein Pilz etc. äußerlich ganz normal. Wassertröpfchentest hat mein Mann gemacht. Wasser ist ok.
WW haben wir auch gemacht. Andere Fische (Kois) futtern auch mal davon aber denen macht das offensichtlich nichts aus. Kann es sein, dass das am Störfutter liegt!
Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee, ist schon traurig.:shock
Gruß Sandra


----------



## DucatiMarkus (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*

Meine Goldis lieben das __ Sterlet/Stör Futter 

Füttere das seit ca 3 Monaten wenn nicht länger ohne Probleme.


----------



## dragsterrobby (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*

Ich hatte auch eine großen Stör zusammen mit Goldi´s und Koi`s und hatte nie Probleme.


----------



## Sandra1976 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*

Ok, lieben Dank für eure Beiträge. Das beruhigt mich jetzt zwar nicht weil ich jetzt immer noch nicht weiß warum die Goldis sterben. Ich weiß einfach nicht, was da falsch läuft:?
Ich habe bei den bereits verendeten Goldis einen Tag vorher jeweils beobachtet, dass diese 
ganz ruhig am Boden liegen aber nicht auf der Seite. Keine Schnappatmung. Wenn ich sie mit dem Kescher rausholen wollte, sind sie sofort abgewitscht. Nächster Morgen waren sie dann jeweils tot. Ich weiß ech nicht weiter.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## tomsteich (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*

Hallo Sandra,

warum die Goldis sterben weiß ich nicht. Eigentlich verhungern gelegentlich eher die __ Störe, da die Koi schneller sind und das Sinkfutter fressen. Aber das habt Ihr ja im Griff. Ich wünsche Euch jedoch, dass die Koi den kommenden Winter überstehen. Ich empfehle jedoch es nicht drauf ankommen zu lassen und die Störe noch rechtzeitig in eine artgerechte Haltung abzugeben.

Störe gehören nicht in einen so relativ kleinen Teich (NG empfiehlt mind. 50.000 L) schon gar nicht zusammen mit Koi. Leider findet bei den Verkäufern da keine Aufklärung statt.

Im Winter brauchen Eure Koi Ruhe. Bei niedrigen Temperaturen verharren diese meist regungslos am Boden und werden jetzt gleich durch mehrere Störe in Eurem kleinen Tiefwasserbereich ständig aufgescheucht und gestresst, da diese den gesamten Winter über aktiv sind und auch weiter gefüttert werden sollten. 

Den Teich habt Ihr schön angelegt, wie ich auf den Bildern sehe. Flachwasserzonen, Teichfiguren und Fadenalgen sind nicht ungefährlich da Störe nicht rückwärts schwimmen können. Aber das habt Ihr sicher im Blick(?).

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Nori (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*

Ist schon seltsam, da ja eigentlich die Goldis recht robuste Gesellen sind und mit Wasser auskommen in dem Koi schon "Kieloben" schwimmen.

Gruß Nori (PS: Vielen Dank für deinen Kommentar!)


----------



## Zander35 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*

Hallo,

würde bei 35m³ auch dringend davon abraten, __ Störe und(!) Cypriniden zu überwintern.
Es wäre auch sicher hilfreich, nur eine Art zu halten also entweder Störe oder Koi, Goldfische o.Ä.
Was mit deinen Goldfischen ist weiß ich nicht, das Störfutter (Fettgehalt ca. 16-22%) ist zwar nicht gut für die Goldfische umbringen tut sie das aber sicher nicht!!


----------



## Sandra1976 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*

Hallo vielen Dank erstmal für euere Kommentare.
Das Problem mit den Sterlets ist uns im nachhinein auch dann bekannt und das unser Teich zu klein ist, ist uns nach vielem Lesen u.a. hier im Forum auch klar. Wir werden Sie wohl auch spätestens nächstes Frühjahr in einen Naturteich von einem bekannten belassen und hoffe, das dieser sie nich hinter unserem Rücken an jemanden verkauft der noch einen kleineren Teich hat wie wir. Fadenalgen haben wir so gut wie keine, die __ Störe können auch nicht in die Flachwasserzone schwimmen, da wir alles mit großen Steinen abgegrenzt haben, das schaffen nur die kleinen Fischis. Überwintern mit Kois und den Sterlets war nicht problematisch, die Sterlets liegen in 2 m tiefe und waren den Winter über nicht sehr aktiv am schwimmen. Wir hatten damit keine Probleme. Was das Problem mit den Goldfischen leider nicht löst. Ich dachte wenn was nicht in Ordnung ist, sind es als erstes die Sterlets und Kois, die ein Krankheitsbild zeigen. Denen geht es nach wie vor super.
Vielen Dank für eure Kommentare.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Joerg (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*

Hallo Sandra,
das Störfutter sollte nicht die Ursache sein.
Es enthält viel Protein was langfristig nicht gesund ist und sich in einer erhöhten Atwmfrequenz niederschlagen sollte, da es über die Kiemen abgegeben wird.
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die nicht so klein waren, dass sie sich an dem Happen verschluckt haben.

Um den Osmotischen Druck etwas zu senken würde ich in dem akuten Fall mal bis 0,1% normales Salz reinmachen.
Das erleichtert den Fischen etwas das Leben.


----------



## archie01 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*

Hallo Sandra 
Mach dir keinen Kopf um die Sterlets , in so einem Teich können die bequem überleben , auch zusammen mit Koi , das funktioniert in so vielen Teichen einwandfrei , das ich die Einwände der anderen User ignorieren würde. Wenn man diese klein bleibende Störart als ungeeignet für unsere Teiche ablehnt müsste man es mit Koi generell ebenso machen......
Nur die Koi haben nicht so viele Gegner hier. 

Gruß
Archie


----------



## tomsteich (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*

Hallo Archie,

ich bin kein Gegner von Stören, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich hätte gern selbst welche, wenn die Voraussetzungen vorhanden wären. 

Ich habe auch nicht die Befürchtung geäußert, dass die __ Störe nicht überleben, sondern gehofft, dass die Koi auf Dauer mit dem Stress im Winter zurecht kommen. Sandra hat da schon die richtigen Schlüsse gezogen, was ich lobenswert finde. 

Und, ....bisher ist doch alles gut gegangen (d.h. bisher haben die es doch überlebt) ist doch kein Argument. Die Haltung von Hühnern in kleinen Käfigen funktioniert auch 'einwandfrei'. Die Koi werden sicher auch nicht sofort abnippeln, wenn ich mit meinen Kindern auf dem zugefrorenen Teich Eishockey spielen würde. Daraus abzuleiten, dass es den Koi doch überhaupt nichts ausmacht, wäre sicher genau so falsch.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Sandra1976 (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*

Hallo Jörg,
da ich daran (an die Größe des Störfutters) auch wegen meinen gierigen Kois bereits im Vorfeld daran gedacht habe, kaufe ich immer nur die 3 mm Körnung Störfutter, damit das was du erwähnst hast nicht passieren kann, nämlich zu große Brocken verschlucken und sich daran dann zu verschlucken.
Da sind die Pellets von Vitakraft, die ich noch mit 3 mm Koifutter füttere noch am größten.
Aufgesalzt hat mein Mann schon gemacht. Gestern hatten wir wieder 3 tote Goldies alle in der Größe von ca. 10 cm 
Bin immer noch ratlos.
Dank nochmal
Sandra


----------



## Zander35 (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*

@ Thomas (tomsteich)
 seh ich auch so


----------



## Christine (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*



archie01 schrieb:


> Nur die Koi haben nicht so viele Gegner hier.



Habe lange nicht so einen Schwachsinn gelesen. 
Wenn von Stören in Gartenteichen (meistens zu recht) abgeraten wird, liegt das doch nicht daran, das die Leute Gegner dieser Fische sind 
Es liegt daran, dass sich die Leute Sorgen um das Wohlbefinden der Fische machen. Und __ Störe mit Koi zu vergleichen ist Äppel mit Birnen vergleichen. 
Die Ansprüche sind ja wohl doch ein wenig unterschiedlich.


----------



## Sandra1976 (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*

Hallo,
ich wollte jetzt kein neues Streitthema mit Sterlets im Gartenteich eröffnen.
Mein Mann und ich haben uns entschieden, die Sterlets herzugeben, sobald wir jemanden geeignetes finden, den wir kennen, kein Händler, da sind sie nächste Woche wieder verkauft. Zumal Sie in dem knappen dreiviertel Jahr die wir die beiden haben um das doppelte gewachsen sind und auch sehr breit geworden sind.
Hat eigentlich keiner mehr eine Idee wegen den Goldis? Bin eigentlich schon fast geneigt, diese als erstes noch vor den Sterlets abzugeben.
Viele Grüße Sandra


----------



## Joerg (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*

Sandra,
über mögliche Ursachen zu diskutieren macht nicht so viel Sinn, da nicht alle Umstände geklärt werden können.
Am einfachsten wäre es du bringst ein Opfer in eine Tierklinik. Die haben Möglichkeiten das zu untersuchen.
Von meinen Goldies habe ich mich auch schweren Herzens getrennt. Der Teich ist nun viel ruhiger und es sind ein paar Probleme weniger.
Die beste Zeit das zu machen ist im späten Frühjahr vor dem Laichen.
Es wird sonst schwer alle zu erwischen.

Mit den Sterlets sehe ich aktuell keinen akuten Handlungsbedarf. Du weißt was die für Ansprüche haben und dass die irgendwann zu groß werden um sie optimal zu halten.


----------



## Sandra1976 (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*

Hallo Jörg,
ich muss dir Recht geben. Ich hab schon bei uns inseriert wegen den Goldis. Noch ist das Wetter gut und ich denke ich kann sie guten Gewissens abgeben. Das Gewusel ist halt doch sehr unruhig. Ich glaube die Kois stören manchmal mehr die Goldis als die __ Störe.
Mit denen Stören funkioniert das eigentlich einwandfrei, auch wenn ich weiß, das diese irgendwann in der Zukunft unseren Teich verlassen werden aus vernunftsgründen
Aber muss, seh ich ein. Ein reiner Koiteich mit viel grün ist auch . Muss auch dazu lernen, mich von einigen Lieben zu trennen, aber wenn ich weiß dass sie gut unter sind dann  
An die Mods dann bitte, Thema schließen und vielen Dank. Ich lern immer noch dazu
LG Sandra


----------



## Limnos (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*

Hi

Cypriniden verschlucken sich nicht, da sie das Futter mit ihren Schlundzähnen gehörig ausquetschen, bevor sie es durch die Speiseröhre gleiten lassen, Süßwasserfische haben wegen ihrer geringen Nierenfunktion   genug mit durch Osmose eindringendem Wasser zu tun, dass sie nicht auch noch welches mit ihrer festen Nahrung aufnehmen wollen. Ich habe gesehen, dass Karpfen noch eine viertel Stunde nach der Fütterung viele zu schnell aufgenommene Pellets im Maul hatten. Ich habe einen gewissen Verdacht, dass Störpellets  oder -granulat ein anderes Quellverhalten haben und dass sich daraus Schwierigkeiten für die Goldfische ergeben könnten. Einem toten __ Goldfisch mal ins Maul zu schauen, könnte hilfreich sein. An der chemischen Zusammensetzung des Futters dürfte es nicht liegen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*

Wolfgang,
sie werden die Pellets versuchen mit den Schlundzähnen zu zermahlen.
Störfutter ist sinkend und etwas fester, was dies erschwert.
Ich habe bei meinen Koi Nachzuchten bemerkt, dass nach übermäßiger Futteraufnahme schon eine deutliche Steigerung der Atemfrequenz zu beobachten war.
Es ist durchaus denkbar, dass dies bei hohen Temperaturen mit weniger Sauerstoffgehalt Fische an ihre Grenzen bringen kann.
Störfutter ist sehr Energiehaltig und der Stickstoff muss über die Kiemen ausgeschieden werden.


----------



## Stephan D (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*

Hallo ,

sind die Goldis vielleicht so pappesatt das sie deswegen abdanken . Oder sind sie nicht fett ?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Sandra1976 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*

Hallo Stephan,
also die Goldis die wir rausgeholt haben, waren ca. 10 cm groß aber nicht aufgequollen oder fett.  Füttern tue ich jetzt auch nicht übermäßig, je nach Wetter 1-2 mal Vitakraft Pellets und Koi Allroundfutter gemischt (ca. 2 Hände voll) und davon bekommen mehr die Kois als die Goldis. Bei Regen oder so gibts auch mal nichts. Bevor ich die Sterlets abends füttere, bekommen die Kois/Goldis ihre letzte Ration, damit die 2 ihr Futter für sich alleine haben. Was auch zu 95 % klappt.
An heißen Tagen, da wir noch nicht viel Beschattung am Teich haben, lassen wir über unseren Bachlauf kühles Wasser aus unserem Brunnen nachlaufen (der ist mit Tröpfchentest getestet und für sehr gut befunden), wenn möglich jeden 2 Tag.
Unser Filter steht in der kühlen Scheune. Bis heute morgen gab es jetzt keine weiteren 
toten Goldis, hab auch jetzt keinen gesehen, der am Boden oder zwischen den Pflanzen liegt. Allen anderen gehts gut. Schlauer bin ich aber nicht geworden.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Stephan D (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verträglichkeit von Störfutter für Goldis*

Hallo ,

vielleicht bringt ein Abstrich mehr Licht ins Dunkel .

Oder fütter die __ Störe geziehlt mit Rohr .Wenn du meinst das Störfutter könnte zur Ursache beitragen und sonst keine anderen Möglichkeiten hast gehst du am besten nach dem Ausschlußverfahren .

Viele kleine Sachen können eine Große ausmachen , was ich aber so nicht beurteilen kann, da der Gesamtüberblick immer nur vor Ort erfolgen kann .

Gruß Stephan


----------

